# Monthly News Thread | Sept 2014



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I have been posting links to most of the news articles that I've come across in relevant OT threads, or starting a new News thread. But I think it would by a good resource for the forum to have a central monthly news thread.

Please post any major news articles here as well as in other relevant threads. Thanx!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber CEO: We'll run your errands*

http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2014/09/14/uber-ceo-fareed-zakaria-gps/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Some more right up's about the errands concept*

*Two Links*

http://www.ibtimes.com/ceo-kalanick...es-emerging-markets-core-ride-sharing-1688292

http://www.clickondetroit.com/consumer/uber-ceo-well-run-your-errands/28054840


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*How Germany's Ban on Uber Hurts the Poor*

*http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-15/how-germanys-ban-on-uber-hurts-the-poor#p2*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Could new technology devastate auto industry?*

*Three Links*

*http://www.detroitnews.com/article/...Could-new-technology-devastate-auto-industry-*

*Daimler buys smartphone apps but seeks to avoid Uber controversy*

*http://www.autonews.com/article/201...hone-apps-but-seeks-to-avoid-uber-controversy*

*Automakers warm to the era of ride-sharing*

*http://www.autonews.com/article/20140915/OEM06/140919927/automakers-warm-to-the-era-of-ride-sharing*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber is under Pressure Globally - Including Mississippi*

*http://hottytoddy.com/2014/09/15/uber-is-under-pressure-globally-including-mississippi/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Uber is under Pressure Globally - Including Mississippi*
> 
> *http://hottytoddy.com/2014/09/15/uber-is-under-pressure-globally-including-mississippi/*


I usually leave a comment in the articles that I post on the forum. The comment always has a link to this forum. The goal is gain more membership to this forum.
See my comment in this article for reference. Thanx!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Sidecar raises $15.8M to compete with Uber and Lyft - and it could raise $2M more*

*http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/15/sidecar-raises-15m-as-it-fights-to-compete-with-uber-and-lyft/*

http://www.cnet.com/news/sidecar-raises-15m-as-uber-lyft-duke-it-out/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Will Donate $1 Per Ride To Five Charities This Month*

*http://dcist.com/2014/09/uber_will_donate_1_per_ride_to_loca.php*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber and Lyft Set Rivalry Aside to Gang Up on 'Big Taxi' Industry with a New Website*

*http://inthecapital.streetwise.co/2014/09/15/uber-lyft-taxifacts-big-taxi-campaign/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Police Ticket Two 'Uber' Drivers in Fayetteville*

*http://www.nwahomepage.com/fulltext...-in-fayetteville/75523/hqDeAt3itE-xt82a_JkSGg*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Is Uber Really Worth $18 Billion? What If It Picked Up Your Groceries?*

*http://jewishbusinessnews.com/2014/...-billion-what-if-it-picked-up-your-groceries/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber drivers protest in Long Island City*

http://www.capitalnewyork.com/artic...8552571/uber-drivers-protest-long-island-city


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Can Drivers Play Uber and Lyft Off One Another?*
*
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-15/uber-vs-dot-lyft-and-the-upshot-for-drivers*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber drives into S'pore's taxi-app market?*
*
http://www.todayonline.com/singapore/uber-drives-spores-taxi-app-market*


----------



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

Sacramento , Ca. Before and today


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drivers Face Uphill Battle As New York Protests Continue*

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/uber-drivers-protest-again?s=mobile#4bzrvoe


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UBER DRIVERS PROTEST: 'You Can't Make A Living Working Only For Uber'*

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-new-york-city-office-protests-2014-9#ixzz3DQO7KPzB


----------



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Can you please tell which one is from today and which one is from before?
> And if possible please post full size pics, thanx!










Before







today


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LiQQuid said:


> View attachment 1285
> Before
> View attachment 1286
> today


Okay Sacramento just got a 20% rate cut. But I'm quite sure, this rate well be lowered by another 25%!

Look at this

*Uber just lowered UberX rates in San Francisco. Again!*

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2ght0o


----------



## LiQQuid (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Okay Sacramento just got a 20% rate cut. But I'm quite sure, this rate well be lowered by another 25%!
> 
> Look at this
> 
> ...


Min fare just go up for $1.00 in sacramento weird


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Dont know if this is worthy of this thread but here goes nothing.

*Uber hearing with South Carolina agency canceled after ride-sharing service files for license*

http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20140915/PC05/140919620


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Price wars: Uber brings cheaper cab service to Mumbai, Chennai, Pune*

*Three links:*

*http://firstbiz.firstpost.com/corpo...cab-service-to-mumbai-chennai-pune-99535.html

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ive-into-Mumbai-Pune/articleshow/42477095.cms*

http://www.ibtimes.com/uber-expands...en-potential-payments-ban-looms-ahead-1689597


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Taxi companies like Olacabs, Uber cut fares in Delhi, others may follow*

*http://articles.economictimes.india...151_1_cab-hailing-app-uber-uber-black-olacabs*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Group warns of potential hazards of Uber*

*http://www.collegiatetimes.com/news/article_a1971d78-3d36-11e4-ac2d-001a4bcf6878.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Des Moines should make room for Uber*

*http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/opinion/readers/2014/09/16/des-moines-uber-regulations/15700031/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Ban in Germany Is Lifted by Court*

*Four Links*

*http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/17/b...r-ban-in-germany-is-lifted-by-court.html?_r=0

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/16/us-uber-germany-idUSKBN0HB0XO20140916*

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29221372

http://www.dw.de/german-court-lifts-temporary-injunction-against-car-service-uber/a-17926208


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The Truth About Uber, Car-For-Hire App Service. Controversial And Deceptive Practices Unfolded.*

http://www.javawithjames.com/the-tr...rsial-deceptive-practices/#comment-1591030315


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*To fight Uber, livery group dresses in pink

http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/city-hall/2014/09/8552597/fight-uber-livery-group-dresses-pink*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Understands You Can't Spell Capitalism Without API*

*http://blogs.imediaconnection.com/blog/2014/09/16/uber-api-and-the-b2b-sharing-economy/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*New Rules Coming for Uber, Lyft

http://www.memphisflyer.com/NewsBlog/archives/2014/09/16/new-rules-coming-for-uber-lyft*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber issuing messages that it wants to roll in New Orleans but still opposes some city regulations*

*http://www.nola.com/business/index.ssf/2014/09/uber_sending_online_messages_t.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Ride-sharing service Uber plans Anchorage rollout*
*
http://www.adn.com/article/20140916/ride-sharing-service-uber-plans-anchorage-rollout*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber ride-sharing program seeks Ottawa drivers*

*http://www.canada.com/Business/Uber+ride+sharing+program+seeks+Ottawa+drivers/10208978/story.html*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Uber Logo Paired With Swastika in Potential Hate Crime*
> 
> *http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/09/uber-logo-paired-with-swastika-in-hate-crime.html*


"Uber condemns this disgusting act of hatred and calls on the NYPD Hate Crimes Task Force to aggressively investigate this despicable crime," said Josh Mohrer, Uber's New York general manager, in a statement.










Let me first say this "This is an act of someone who is severely misguided and insensitive".

Josh Mohrer called this a "despicable crime". It is Not a Crime to distribute flyers with the Swastika symbol. These flyers were most likely the brainchild of some Uber drivers attempting to equate the German word uber and the Swastika with the company Uber and it's policies towards the drivers. And Uber's policies are Totalitarian and Dictatorial.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber seeks to put veterans behind the wheel*

*http://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-seeks-to-put-veterans-behind-the-wheel/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber accelerates Chicago growth with new West Loop lease

http://www.chicagobusiness.com/real...ates-chicago-growth-with-new-west-loop-lease#*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Tuscaloosa police charge Uber driver with possession of nearly quarter pound marijuana, drinking vodka while driving*

*http://www.al.com/news/tuscaloosa/index.ssf/2014/09/tuscaloosa_police_arrest_uber.html#comments*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Tuscaloosa police use undercover sting on Uber drivers*

*http://www.tuscaloosanews.com/article/20140917/NEWS/140919632/1007?p=2&tc=pg*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Denver Police will train officers on Uber law following 'inappropriate' incident with Seattle driver*

*http://www.geekwire.com/2014/denver-pd-uber-ride-sharing/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Fayetteville officials crack down on Uber*

*http://www.thv11.com/story/news/local/2014/09/17/fayetteville-officials-crack-down-on-uber/15809471/*


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> If You Drive Less Than 9,480 Miles Per Year, It's Cheaper To Take An Uber Everywhere Than To Own A Car
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/is-uber-cheaper-than-owning-a-car-2014-9#ixzz3Dfglg1h3


_"Meanwhile, Hill estimates riding an Uber 15,000 miles per year would rack up $427 in base fare fees, *$14,823 in mileage fees,* and $2,863 in time fees. All told the cost would be $18,115 per year."_

I don't know what math or market this guy Hill is calculating from - but 15K miles for $14.8K mileage fees = .99 cents per mile.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*This chart bodes very badly for the taxi industry in its battle against Uber*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...the-taxi-industry-in-its-battle-against-uber/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber must face lawsuit over gratuity charge: court ruling*

http://www.foxbusiness.com/industri...ce-lawsuit-over-gratuity-charge-court-ruling/


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *http://hottytoddy.com/2014/09/15/uber-is-under-pressure-globally-including-mississippi/*


If you are including Mississippi, the headline should say "interplanetarily"


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*TAMPA: Hillsborough's county top taxi, limo inspector charged with DUI*

*http://tbo.com/news/business/hillsboroughs-top-taxi-limo-inspector-charged-with-dui-20140915/*


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if uber did it themselves as a stunt for more media. They need a bit of sympathy. Resentment articles r increasing !


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*A fare fight, via Harrisburg*

http://mobile.philly.com/business/?wss=/philly/business&id=275850061


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

*Charleston airport urges Uber drivers to get permits or be ticketed*
http://www.postandcourier.com/artic...s-uberx-drivers-to-get-permits-or-be-ticketed

I am mentioned in the story. I personally went to the airport board.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Behind The Scenes Of Uber's Biggest Driver Strike*

*http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...-ubers-biggest-driver-protest?s=mobile#470jd6*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*How Startups Can Avoid Uber's Pricing Fiasco*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/elizabethmacbride/2014/09/22/the-illusion-behind-ubers-pricing-fiasco-and-how-startups-can-avoid-the-same-trap/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Now Taking Its Biggest UberX Commission Ever -- 25 Percent*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/09/22/uber-now-taking-its-biggest-uberx-commission-ever-25-percent/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*A Failure to Treat Workers with Respect Could Be Uber's Achilles' Heel*

*http://www.technologyreview.com/vie...rs-with-respect-could-be-ubers-achilles-heel/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber to offer wheelchair-accessible car service*

*http://www.philly.com/philly/busine..._offer_wheelchair-accessible_car_service.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Judge's decision could end Uber and Lyft in NM*

*http://www.bizjournals.com/albuquerque/news/2014/09/22/judges-decision-could-end-uber-and-lyft-in-nm.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Alper: How the law can catch up to Uber*

*http://www.newsday.com/opinion/oped/the-next-step-for-regulating-uber-david-alper-1.9374609*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*City officials warn Uber it must follow taxi rules*

*http://www.canada.com/News/ottawa/C...er+must+follow+taxi+rules/10225247/story.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber not in compliance with Knoxville ordinance*

*http://www.local8now.com/news/headl...iance-with-Knoxville-ordinance-276332821.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Ride-sharing services Uber, Lyft could use a lift*

http://news.investors.com/technology-click/092214-718435-use-of-ride-sharing-services-uber-lyft-still-low-survey-shows.htm


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Taxi foes, with eye on Uber, to build payment app*

*http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl...i-foes-with-eye-on-uber-to-build-payment-app#*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber and Lyft drivers continue to be cited in Austin*

*http://kxan.com/2014/09/22/uber-and-lyft-drivers-continue-to-be-cited-in-austin/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*19-mile Uber ride to Pepsi Center for Elton John concert cost Parker mom $106; ride home cost $443*

*http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...ost-parker-mom-106-ride-home-cost-44309222014*


----------



## Cameron B. (Aug 30, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/uber-secrets-18-things-you-c1411250651863.html


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Rothschild Makes Comeback With London Cab App to Rival Uber

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...ack-with-london-cab-app-to-rival-uber-1-.html

Twitter  https://twitter.com/Maaxitaxi










*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Black cab blockade:*

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...otest-rise-unlicensed-minicabs-rickshaws.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Exec: "We have a Reward for Loss of the Month" *

*http://www.1to1media.com/weblog/2014/09/uber_exec_we_have_a_reward_for.html*


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

*San Francisco and Los Angeles DA's threaten cease and desist action to TNC's*

http://www.sfgate.com/default/article/S-F-L-A-threaten-Uber-Lyft-Sidecar-with-5781328.php


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Two PUC judges: Bar ride-sharing Uber from Pa.

Uber's defiance "strongly suggests that the applicant is not committed to operating safely and legally," the judges wrote. "The applicant clearly has not informed itself of the regulatory requirements of the commonwealth, and also is not committed to playing its part in ensuring that the transportation service that it offers is safe and accommodates the public."
*

*http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20140926_Bar_Uber_from_the_state__two_PUC_judges_decide.html

*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Nashville airport first in U.S. to allow Uber, Lyft*

*http://www.tennessean.com/story/money/2014/09/25/nashville-airport-bna-uber-lyft-ride-sharing/16209319/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Should Uber and Lyft keep passenger ratings secret?*

*http://www.cnet.com/news/should-uber-and-lyft-keep-passenger-ratings-secret/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Driver Says Female Passenger Was Asking To Be Groped By Wearing A Tank Top*

*http://consumerist.com/2014/09/26/uber-driver-says-female-passenger-was-asking-to-be-groped-by-wearing-a-tank-top/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Even San Francisco is thinking about cracking down on Uber*

*http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/26/san-francisco-uber-lyft-sidecar-crackdown/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Must Stop Car Services in Germany's Two Biggest Cities*

*http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...in-after-overturning-german-wide-measure.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber & The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy*

*http://www.thegadflyreview.com/uber-hitchhikers-guide-galaxy/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber CEO tells U.S. mayors in Sacramento: Get on board or get out of the way*

*http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...mpaign=Feed:+industry_7+(Industry+Technology)*


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Cameron B. said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/uber-secrets-18-things-you-c1411250651863.html


That was a great read. Thanks!


----------

